

A new feature on the BBC News Facebook page - dazbradbury
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theeditors/2012/03/a_new_feature_on_the_bbc_news.html

======
dmils4
Funny that their "new" feature doesn't take into effect the new timelines. It
won't be hard to integrate, just doesn't seem like they wanted to change it
before making the announcement.

